# Non Golden but beautiful



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

By the way, he is free to a good home.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! I live in Florida....if I had a way to get him here I would take him. How can they let him get put down??? Can a shelter or another vet clinic take him?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just found out, this is a courtesy posting by the vet hospital. Mick was put on their hospital facebook page in November.
The owner currently has "Mick", but can't keep him much longer. The dog was passed on to her by her mother who moved and could not take the dog. The current owner has several pets already and children and no more room for another to stay permanently.
My niece is describing Mick as a big sweetie.
But, his time is running out if no home is found.

As to finding a vet clinic to take him, vet clinics are not shelters and cannot keep pets there indefinitely. 
I have e-mailed rescue groups but no replies.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumping up to be seen.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Makomom said:


> What a beautiful boy! I live in Florida....if I had a way to get him here I would take him. How can they let him get put down??? Can a shelter or another vet clinic take him?


If you are serious about taking this boy, there is a list of members who have Volunteered to do Transports. 

It might be possible to get this boy to you in FL. Transports have been arranged before.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow...he's beautiful. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I was thinking Bernese Mountain Dog & maybe Pyr... The shape of the head.
I would be willing to contribute for transportation if someone wants him.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

They keep thinking St.Bernard-Aussiemix or Great Pyrenees/Aussie mix. I suppose the original owner did not know either.

All I know is that the husband really wants the dog gone.

This is what was posted on facebook:

This is Mick. He is looking for a forever home! His owner had to move and could not take him with her. He is currently in foster care awaiting to be adopted. He is a 7 year old, neutered, Saint Bernard/Australian Shepherd mix. He is very mild tempered, great with children, cats, and other dogs. He is truly the best dog you could imagine! If someone is interested in providing a loving place for this guy to grow old, please call Shaunna Albert at 316-304-2382


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good news, Mick was accepted into a rescue and is beeing fostered till he finds a permanent home. 
Thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CGriffin*



cgriffin said:


> Good news, Mick was accepted into a rescue and is beeing fostered till he finds a permanent home.
> Thank you!


CGriffin

I am doing the HAPPY DANCE that a rescue is going to take Mick-what a beautiful boy!
I was just going to suggest that your niece and the vet contact St. Bernard Rescue!!

Here are the St. Bernard Rescues-it says that Kansas isn't covered now, but I'm sure another close one like IL would be wiling to help.
Saint Bernard Rescue Groups


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Mick has already been adopted. Yay!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just found this post, so awesome he has been adopted...yay!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes, so happy!!!


----------

